# Furniture



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a furniture shop that is in or delivers to Costa Blanca? I have done the usual Google searches but so far nothing stands out. I am looking for two divan beds that can be pushed together without a gap or stood apart as singles. 

I have found a couple but they are too small, 190cm is not long enough lol.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> Hi, Can anyone recommend a furniture shop that is in or delivers to Costa Blanca? I have done the usual Google searches but so far nothing stands out. I am looking for two divan beds that can be pushed together without a gap or stood apart as singles. I have found a couple but they are too small, 190cm is not long enough lol. Thanks for any help.


How about IKEA,there is a company named Furnish in Spain based in Murcia who will collect your furniture from IKEA,deliver it to you and erect it.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

emlyn said:


> How about IKEA,there is a company named Furnish in Spain based in Murcia who will collect your furniture from IKEA,deliver it to you and erect it.


I did look but didn't know about the delivery, thank you very much


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The standard size in Spain is 190cm and afaik, the only people who do larger (2m) are IKEA but you can go into a decent bed or mattress shop and ask if they can do larger than 190cm. We recently bought a new mattress for the suegra's bed and it is 2m, we just bought it from a mattress shop. Most will deliver and even take away an old mattress


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks, Ikea is not far away and, of course, the wife would like a trip to Murcia!


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> Thanks, Ikea is not far away and, of course, the wife would like a trip to Murcia!


The website you need is www.furnishinspain.com
We had them deliver and assemble for us last week and we were pleased with them, it's a husband and wife run business, you simply contact them with your request and arrange date and time for delivery and if you wish assembling which I found particularly useful as assembling IKEA products in this heat doesn't appeal.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

emlyn said:


> The website you need is Furnish in Spain with IKEA
> We had them deliver and assemble for us last week and we were pleased with them, it's a husband and wife run business, you simply contact them with your request and arrange date and time for delivery and if you wish assembling which I found particularly useful as assembling IKEA products in this heat doesn't appeal.


IKEA can deliver and erect too, you should check if they cover your area.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Well, Ikea will deliver to me and collect the old mattress directly. 

We're going to have to go and look anyway so everyone is happy.

Many thanks everyone


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Helenameva said:


> IKEA can deliver and erect too, you should check if they cover your area.


However we found IKEA to be more expensive than Furnishinspain also according to reviews they don't always deliver when they say they're going to.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

emlyn said:


> However we found IKEA to be more expensive than Furnishinspain also according to reviews they don't always deliver when they say they're going to.


More expensive for the article, the delivery or assembly?

We use IKEA Málaga and their delivery service is excellent.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> More expensive for the article, the delivery or assembly?
> 
> We use IKEA Málaga and their delivery service is excellent.


IKEA Sabadell delivery service is excellent too, albeit from very surly men. I guess lumping furniture around in this heat doesn't bring out the best in people.

I know that IKEA sub-contract their delivery service so maybe any bad reviews is because their normal high quality isn't as easy to control.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> More expensive for the article, the delivery or assembly? We use IKEA Málaga and their delivery service is excellent.


More expensive for delivery and assembly.


----------

